# We could use a good reboot...



## PAPreppers (Oct 9, 2012)

Hey guys I'm back again, and I want to specify how sheeplish Americans really are, the non-Preppers anyways. We could use a good SHTF scenario right now, I have a little story for it too. So I watch Doomsday Preppers on pretty much a daily basis, and my sister is sitting beside me. The people on the show were going over this bbycycle powered generator they made. They attached it to a mixer and made a protein shake. My sister looks at it and says, "Why not just plug it in the wall?" I wanted to have the biggest face palm there... We need to reboot society, because too many people are concerned about, "Swag" and "YOLO" to worry about any REAL danger such as EMP or the current economic affairs. If we Preppers rebuilt society, I know in heart we would do it right.


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

Go flip the breakers on the house and then ask her how'd she make a protein shake then? Or coffee.. or soup? You get the idea. Mostly coffee though in my house.


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

I get your point about people without a clue, but I wouldn't wish a "good SHTF scenario" on anyone. I like d_saum's idea of shutting off the power for a few, it'd would be a good way to educate her about where power, water, food, electronics, clothes...etc. come from and how many people and steps are involved in it's production. Maybe she'll see how easily we could lose access to it all.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

The sad reality is that even if we had a good SHTF event that really woke people up, the lesson would only last for a short period of time. People would quickly return to their former deaf, dumb and blind reality. 9/11 was a serious wake up call for America, but did people really learn anything from it? How about hurricane Katrina or super storm Sandy? Sure a few people learned some valuable lessons and became preppers, but those people were probably already on the fringe of common sense and just need a little push. More people just went back to their lives angry that the government did not take care of them like little babies.


----------



## musketjim (Dec 7, 2011)

I use frequent trips and stays at our BOL. The family comes up whenever possible but they don't spend as much time as I do. It gives me a greater appreciation for the massive amount of work performed by my predecessors in Alaska and the immense amount of time and effort that it will take me to accomplish my dreams and goals up there. :factor10: But it's a lot of fun


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> The sad reality is that even if we had a good SHTF event that really woke people up, the lesson would only last for a short period of time. People would quickly return to their former deaf, dumb and blind reality. 9/11 was a serious wake up call for America, but did people really learn anything from it? How about hurricane Katrina or super storm Sandy? Sure a few people learned some valuable lessons and became preppers, but those people were probably already on the fringe of common sense and just need a little push. More people just went back to their lives angry that the government did not take care of them like little babies.


Your examples are good but there are also counterexamples. Youngsters who grew up, or came of age, during the early Great Depression, seemed to carry the lessons of thrift with them for their entire lives.

Perhaps the SHTF has to be long enough for the lesson to be seared deep into your soul whereas a brief interruption of your daily life, like Katrina, Sandy and 911, simply reinforces the point that after a hiccup society will return to normal, or at least a new normal which closely resembles the old normal.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Funny you brought up someone saying something like that "why don't they just plug it in"....A lot of my family has been still in their half aware stage. Sure, they know things are bad in this nation right now, and the possibility that something could happen is somewhere on the fringes of their minds, but they just don't really understand that all that stuff they are so used to might not always be here for them to use or access.

When I would buy lots of candles, my husband, older than me, should be more aware of the world around him asks me "don't you already have candles at home?". I then repeat to him why we might find we needed them. He then gets on the bandwagon for a few days, and then basically forgets it and stumbles back into his sheeple sleep.

He then gets on a thing where he talks about storing water for power loss (we have a well), and then he stops talking about it.....

I am not saying some people are hopeless, but it seems that unless they are actually in the situation, they don't get why they need to worry about it. 

If we were in a "reboot" situation, I am just now sure how those kind of people would do, and how wearing it would be on those of us who love them and want them around. I don't hope for a reboot, but know we do need it and our whole system, way of life needs a revamping, it's all out of whack.


----------



## drhwest (Aug 7, 2009)

Bobb is correct. Living through an extended time period of suffering changes a person. Many Jews were clueless when going into the deathcamps. The way Isreal interacts with the world today is a direct result of the hardships they went through.

As far as a reset goes, I also would not wish it upon anyone. You have no idea who may rise to power. Even for a short period of time a local madman could make you and your families life hell. Religious fundamentalists or some other form of extremist group could easily get a followings during such an event.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

I do wish for a reset and the way I look at it, it's a form of triage. Better now than later, better when the society which built America into the greatest nation on the Earth still has some residue of greatness within some of its people rather than waiting for that spirit and culture to be eradicated and then having the reset. Better that it happen now, when I'm still able to get my kids on the straight and narrow and launch them into their adulthood with some hope for the future rather than when I'm older and they're coming into adulthood or just starting their own families and then having everything fall apart.

If you have cancer, don't put off treatment until you're no longer able to function in your daily life, treat it while you're still healthy. The same with a reset.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

I know that everyone of us has a keen imagination, but let me assure you, there is no such thing as a "good SHTF" scenario.

If I was preparing for a "good SHTF" scenario, I'd be stocking up on party favors and cupcakes!

Not the bare necessities of survival.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

drhwest:



> Religious fundamentalists or some other form of extremist group


I am not angry or feeling persecuted, but I just want to be clear on this statement. I consider myself a fundamentalist (I believe the Bible is 100% purely Gods word and should be followed as such). A Fundamentalist in the Christian community is someone who adheres directly to the Bible, and not some obscurely written book by a "man of the cloth" who thinks deep thoughts on what the Bible might mean.

Ok, so that's out there, it was just FYI in throwing the generalization blanket over "fundamentalists" that I find bothersome as it turns Bible believers into radicals, as the government, and the SPLC, has been trying to do for a while. I have yet to meet any true Christian Fundamentalist who wants to do harm to anyone (we have that pesky thing called the Ten Commandments we believe in and that "Thou shalt not kill" thing there, and that ""You shall not covet your neighbor's house. You shall not covet your neighbor's wife, or his male or female servant, his ox or donkey, or anything that belongs to your neighbor."....sort of hampers our ambitions for world domination...LOL).

As for that other religion we all know has extremists in, well, theirs is a whole different case in terms of religion and what theirs say about treating other people (since it calls for death to unbelievers, where mine calls for loving them and trying to win them over for Christ).


----------



## Gians (Nov 8, 2012)

Was reading a bit last night(History of Christian Theology) and ran across this:
"Feudalism filled the vacuum left by the collapse of strong central government. How could an ordinary person feel safe? Generally, you found some powerful lord in your neighborhood and promised him loyalty, as well as a portion of your crops or the offer to fight in his army, in return for a promise of protection."

It's referring to Italy, a long time ago, but if there was a TEOTWAWKI event something like this would probably evolve today. Although now you have a much greater number of people with more firepower. Not a scenario I'd look forward to, no matter how well armed I thought I was.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I have to agree with a lot of the comments here. I want change. We can all fantasize about the perfect scenario but it won't happen like that. Big changes to any society bring hardship and pain, 2 mintues with your head in any history book will tell you that.
My idea of the perfect world isn't going to be yours and yours isn't going to be mine. So even if everything happens just the way I want it to, I'm going to be the only one pleased with this 'great new world', you'll probably hate it.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> The sad reality is that even if we had a good SHTF event that really woke people up, the lesson would only last for a short period of time.


Let's say the whole state of Ohio gets two inches of freezing rain in January. There might not be power again for a month. A lot of people would freeze to death or starve. Anybody who was a diabetic or on dialysis or respiratory equipment would die. It's possible that thousands of people would die before it was over. And I agree with you, most people wouldn't learn anything from it.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

O.K. Let's say Ohio does get two inches of freezing rain and the power goes out for a month. Texas is on a completely different power grid. It would probably take the Texas National Guard a couple of days to get there with supplies. Folks in Ohio are used to cold weather in January. My guess is that no one would die that wasn't gonna die anyway. Every major hospital has axuillary power. Hell, even the big grocery stores have it down here.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I do agree that we(the USA) need a major reset. The sooner it happens the better off everyone(who lives through it) will be. I think to really make a BIG change(like we need) it will likely have to be TEOTWAWKI. I for one hope it happens in the next couple months. Yes I know I'm bad for hoping for a bad thing to happen.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Ok you asked for it.....

*Format Humanity: /s Enter*

could not forget to make it bootable.... LOL


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

*This process make take several minutes while updates are loading ..............*


----------



## d_saum (Jan 17, 2012)

cnsper said:


> Ok you asked for it.....
> 
> *Format Humanity: /s Enter*
> 
> could not forget to make it bootable.... LOL


As an IT guy.. that's pretty funny. :beercheer:


----------



## CoffeeTastic (Apr 12, 2013)

... it is that vague feeling that things aren't all right. Something is very wrong but you can't really formulate it clearly. Maybe morals, ethics, how we consume without a thought about tomorrow.

What wrong did the poor Ohio people ever do to deserve such a fate?


----------



## memrymaker (Dec 12, 2012)

hiwall said:


> I do agree that we(the USA) need a major reset. The sooner it happens the better off everyone(who lives through it) will be. I think to really make a BIG change(like we need) it will likely have to be TEOTWAWKI. I for one hope it happens in the next couple months. Yes I know I'm bad for hoping for a bad thing to happen.


I agree that a major  reset is in order for this country. It's amazing to me how much people don't know, and don't care. I sure hope you are wrong on the timing! 
Honestly, I think I need a while longer to get ready to face something like TEOTWAWKI.


----------



## drhwest (Aug 7, 2009)

I am much more inclined to try to fix what we have than start from scratch. I am amazed that so many people believe that life after a collapse will be any better. Most likely it will be significantly worse. There is no guarantee that you would be able to rebuild anything the way you would like. You may find yourself in a totalitarian state or under the boot of a foreign invader.

I am also shocked to see so many profess to be Christians, yet they would wish this kind of event on their fellow man. To hope that our nation collapses and that the "sheeple" die off in droves is quite un-Christian in my book. Some people have to check their moral compass.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

drhwest said:


> I am much more inclined to try to fix what we have than start from scratch. I am amazed that so many people believe that life after a collapse will be any better. Most likely it will be significantly worse.


This sounds like sunk cost fallacy thinking to me. The question I would ask is whether we can get to Point X from where we sit right now, where Point X is the desired outcome. I don't think we can. If this is indeed so, then hanging onto the existing social, political and cultural structures just prolongs the misery and the damage accumulates even further. "Throwing good money after bad" and "If it doesn't work the first 20 times, then keep doing it the same way some more" are certainly common solutions to problems because they entail the path of least resistance but all they do is buy a temporary respite while the problem gets progressively worse.



> There is no guarantee that you would be able to rebuild anything the way you would like. You may find yourself in a totalitarian state or under the boot of a foreign invader.


Very true and the same applies to the present course we're on.



> I am also shocked to see so many profess to be Christians, yet they would wish this kind of event on their fellow man. To hope that our nation collapses and that the "sheeple" die off in droves is quite un-Christian in my book. Some people have to check their moral compass.


Look at what Christian principles and kind heartedness have done in Africa:

Last Thursday week, with famine approaching yet again, I wondered about the wisdom of forking out yet more aid to Ethiopia. *Since the great famine of the mid-1980s, Ethiopia's population has soared from 33.5 million to 78 million*. . . .

We did more in Ethiopia a quarter of a century ago than just rescue children from terrible death through starvation: *we also saved an evil, misogynistic and dysfunctional social system.* Presuming that half the existing population (say, 17 million) of the mid 1980s is now dead through non-famine causes, *the total added population from that time is some 60 million*, around half of them female.

That is, *Ethiopia has effectively gained the entire population of the United Kingdom since the famine.* But at least 80pc of Ethiopian girls are circumcised, meaning that no less than 24 million girls suffered this fate, usually without anaesthetics or antiseptic. The UN estimates that 12pc of girls die through septicaemia, spinal convulsions, trauma and blood-loss after circumcision which probably means that around three million little Ethiopian girls have been butchered since the famine -- roughly the same as the number of Jewish women who died in the Holocaust.

*So what is the moral justification for saving a baby from death through hunger, in order to give her an even more agonising, almost sacrificial, death aged eight or 13?* . . . . .

Yet the wide-eyed children of 1984-86, who were saved by western medicines and foodstuffs, helped begin the greatest population explosion in human history, which will bring Ethiopia's population to 170 million by 2050. By that time, Nigeria's population will be 340 million, (up from just 19 million in 1930). The same is true over much of Africa.

*Thus we are heading towards a demographic holocaust, with a potential premature loss of life far exceeding that of all the wars of the 20th Century. *This terrible truth cannot be ignored.​
Putting off hard decisions does no one any favors. People on an overcrowded lifeboat can certainly show mercy and kindness to the people floating in the ocean and bring them aboard the lifeboat instead of making the hard decision to not risk their own lives and this way everyone in the lifeboat can drown as the lifeboat sinks under the weight of too many people. Mercy which is ill-thought out tends to cause harm to many people.


----------



## swjohnsey (Jan 21, 2013)

We don't understand Ethopian culture. In Ethopia the men eat first. If anything is left the women eat and anything left is fed to the children. Starving men have no desire for sex. Starving women don't ovulate and don't get pregnant. A woman can nurse a child until she dies of starvation herself.

When you see the next video of starving African children notice the healthy men and women. If you see a starving infant know that the mother deliberately staved it to save herself.

What they need is birth control not food.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

/\ Amen/\!


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

People always want to help, and this is by no means limited to Christian mercy groups. However, the base problem for a lot of these nations is the sheer corruption which may never be solved. Often when groups send in aid, it gets into the hands of those corrupted officials or groups in power (with the most guns). Christian groups bring in food and all but their true mission after feeding the body is to try and bring the news of redemption to their souls, because truthfully, they cannot solve those nations ills and know these people may just die anyways, we'd rather see them die with a place better to go to, as terrible as that sounds I know.

We can only do so much in this world. Sad truth is these people suffer with us, or without us. We try to give some temporary relief.

As for wanting a reset, mine is based on people learning some tough lessons, living through them and making themselves, their lives and this nation better like it used to be.


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> The sad reality is that even if we had a good SHTF event that really woke people up, the lesson would only last for a short period of time. People would quickly return to their former deaf, dumb and blind reality. 9/11 was a serious wake up call for America, but did people really learn anything from it? How about hurricane Katrina or super storm Sandy? Sure a few people learned some valuable lessons and became preppers, but those people were probably already on the fringe of common sense and just need a little push. More people just went back to their lives angry that the government did not take care of them like little babies.


That would be true for a short term SHTF, a TEOTWAWKI of course by definition suggests a new normal


----------



## Padre (Oct 7, 2011)

drhwest said:


> I am much more inclined to try to fix what we have than start from scratch. I am amazed that so many people believe that life after a collapse will be any better. Most likely it will be significantly worse. There is no guarantee that you would be able to rebuild anything the way you would like. You may find yourself in a totalitarian state or under the boot of a foreign invader.
> 
> I am also shocked to see so many profess to be Christians, yet they would wish this kind of event on their fellow man. To hope that our nation collapses and that the "sheeple" die off in droves is quite un-Christian in my book. Some people have to check their moral compass.


True Christianity is not afraid of death, in fact death is to be preferred to sin, all we fear is slavery (to sin). Whereas that is for many the current situation and there is no indication that a life of ease and material posessions will in anyway correct that, and whereas sin begets sin and systems of sin (the tyranny of relativism) a system reset, if it is the will of God as it has been often enough in our past, is sadly, and yes I say sadly because suffering itself is not desired but only a means to an end, sadly necessary.

A woman in labor risks death and pain to bring about great good, a child, TEOTWAWKI can be the same if we dare to hope, but we must also remain vigilant that when WROL breaks out we are ready and willing to fight, not just for our persons and property but for culture.

BTW--the mentality that the Child is the problem and the solution is to prevent his life is at the heart of the problem. Us old folk need to learn how to suffer again and still hold fast to hope, and belief in the goodness of life.


----------



## drfacefixer (Mar 8, 2013)

Padre said:


> True Christianity is not afraid of death, in fact death is to be preferred to sin, all we fear is slavery (to sin). Whereas that is for many the current situation and there is no indication that a life of ease and material posessions will in anyway correct that, and whereas sin begets sin and systems of sin (the tyranny of relativism) a system reset, if it is the will of God as it has been often enough in our past, is sadly, and yes I say sadly because suffering itself is not desired but only a means to an end, sadly necessary.
> 
> A woman in labor risks death and pain to bring about great good, a child, TEOTWAWKI can be the same if we dare to hope, but we must also remain vigilant that when WROL breaks out we are ready and willing to fight, not just for our persons and property but for culture.
> 
> BTW--the mentality that the Child is the problem and the solution is to prevent his life is at the heart of the problem. Us old folk need to learn how to suffer again and still hold fast to hope, and belief in the goodness of life.


Awesomeness- Although i never wish for a reset and don't think one is needed, i totally agree about learning to understand the greater good. I wish the apps had a like feature. I would abuse it on this post.


----------



## sillymoo (Oct 30, 2011)

I think people that wish for a reset are naïve. Unless you already know how to build your own house out of tools you make yourself, grow your own food, deliver your own baby, and can protect your family 24/7, chances are excellent that you will not survive the reboot you wish for. 

To the OP:
You passed up a good opportunity to teach your sister something. I know some people can be exasperating to deal with. One of my sisters has a lack of intelligence and common sense that leaves me speechless, but I was able to convince her to keep a 3 day supply of essentials for her family. I do not have the resources to carry my entire family during any sort of crisis, so it is in my best interest to teach them to care for themselves.


----------



## memrymaker (Dec 12, 2012)

To want major change is not naive if you are aware of the possibilities and willing to see it happen. Will it all turn out exactly as we would like to see it? Probably not. Serious hardships would arise. Having been alive for a while, we all know that things have a way of turning out differently than we plan - sometimes better, sometimes worse, but always a different. A new normal, like Padre said, is what it would be. With that said, let me be clear and state that it is not my dream for any of us to have nothing but land and have to rebuild a nation from ground up.

Yes, if everything was gone and we had to start again from absolutely nothing, it would be extremely hard. The truth is, there might be much of today's world left behind. It is unlikely that everything will be destroyed, especially if the event is the collapse of the dollar and the loss of world credit to support our nation, loss of the power grid, etc. People used to depend on each other, create a real community and help each other - by using their skills to benefit everyone. 

Life would be hard work and many may be unwilling to do what is necessary to survive. There are many people today with amazing skills. We also have much more knowledge and skill in building, scientific discoveries, medical techniques and innovation. Every person has, within them, many talents and abilities - I don't think most people even know how much they can do, because in this society - we don't have to.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> chances are excellent that you will not survive the reboot you wish for.


I agree. Not all that different than joining the military during a war. You know you may die but do it for the good of all. I do not fear death.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

sillymoo said:


> I think people that wish for a reset are naïve.


If you have cancer or heart disease, it's similarly naive to seek medical treatment for your ailment because you run the risk of dying during the medical treatment. It is safer to forgo medical intervention and just live with your cancer or heart disease for that way you completely avoid the risk of dying during a medical operation.


----------



## sillymoo (Oct 30, 2011)

Bobbb said:


> If you have cancer or heart disease, it's similarly naive to seek medical treatment for your ailment because you run the risk of dying during the medical treatment. It is safer to forgo medical intervention and just live with your cancer or heart disease for that way you completely avoid the risk of dying during a medical operation.


I don't see any similarities between being treated for cancer and wishing for the destruction of civilization. In fact, it is just the opposite. With treating cancer, you are taking personal responsibility for your health and looking forward to a positive outcome. This "reboot", as people are calling it, is nothing more than fantasizing about death and destruction with the odd notion that somehow, everyone that they do not approve of will die and they will live.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

sillymoo said:


> I don't see any similarities between being treated for cancer and wishing for the destruction of civilization.


Then the shortcoming lies with you, not with the analogy.



> With treating cancer, you are taking personal responsibility for your health and looking forward to a positive outcome.


Precisely. Look, when most people get the news that they have cancer they usually are not 20 seconds away from death, their bodies ravaged with the disease, rather their lives are quite normal and they've simply been dealing with some out of the ordinary health irritations. Those irritations are symptoms of a ticking time bomb that simply hasn't gone off yet. They feel quite normal. Well, the same process applies here to civilization. If the diagnosis is accurate then the early signs of societal decay and dysfunction that some of us are seeing are really signs of something far more destructive in potential than the effect of the factors playing out right now. The early warning signs of cancer don't kill you, but if left untreated that cancer will kill you, and so too the early warning signs of social decay don't mean that society is going to fall down right now. So if you wish to avoid surgical trauma to treat "early warning signs" then you allow the cancer to grow. If you think that the outcome for you, for your family, and for everyone in society, is going to be truly awful if the "ticking time bomb" of societal decay is allowed to run its course, then the better option is to stop the decay at an earlier stage even if it involves trauma, as does chemo, radiation and surgery for cancer, and hope to rebuild with the healthy remnant that remains.

The trick here is to be able to diagnose societal decay as accurately as physicians diagnose cancer.



> This "reboot", as people are calling it, is nothing more than fantasizing about death and destruction with the odd notion that somehow, everyone that they do not approve of will die and they will live.


That's simply you projecting onto others what you think that they're advocating. I've seen no evidence in this thread of this fantasy.


----------



## sillymoo (Oct 30, 2011)

Bobbb said:


> Then the shortcoming lies with you, not with the analogy.
> 
> No, no. I'm positive the shortcoming lies with your analogy and not me.
> 
> ...


Then you didn't see any posts that alluded to what I describe, then you are naïve. And while I would love to sit here all day pointing out the logistical problems of "rebuilding society", it would be a waste of my time and I have to cook dinner. Good night.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Sillymoo, I'd like to just add something for you, and FYI. What people are thinking about, for example, in having a "reboot" of our society, is that there are far too many lazy people on the dole getting incomes paid by us to them just for having kids, or claiming to be disabled, etc.... I am only using these two as an example of what it wrong with our nation as a whole and personally I think of a reboot as a means to get these people off the dole and being forced to be productive. Would they die? I don't know and would not want to see this, I'd rather they make themselves into productive citizens.

What many of us see is this nation has have gone downhill, we DO see a lot of problems and know those problems are very symptomatic of a decline of our nation. We barely produce anything anymore, and our economy depends on how much each of us spend in order to keep it afloat. So this makes it easy for too many people to be unproductive and not self-supporting. This needs to change fast or we will not get a chance to avoid a collapse. Then the reboot is certain. 

Again, I only hope for it simply because it seems we have so many people unwilling to try anymore and these seems to be no other way to get this nation back. I am not willing to give up, I try to talk to as many people about the state of affairs we are in.

One last example, this is personal. I grew up in a household of two parents, they were heavy smokers. The generation that smoked indoors, in the car and I was born prematurely, so it did damage to my lungs. I have been on my own for decades now, still suffer the consequences of that, and I have NEVER smoked. My father had a stroke in 1982, they told him to stop smoking, the stroke was a sign of coming problems. He did not listen, did not change things. In 2001 he was diagnosed with COPD, they gave him 6 months to live, however they told him he could improve his situation by quitting, but he did not. He died three months short of seeing his first great-grandchild in 2005. He could have lived to see the three there is now, had he taken the doctors warning in 1982 when he had just only suffered a stroke. I wish he had. 

I wish Americans would take the early warning signs and stop the destructive way of life we have all been in to save this nation from sure collapse. We know many people will suffer and some might die, we'd prefer that not happen, knowing it could be some of the people we love or know. It's personal for us all, but it can feel hopeless and we almost feel we're down a road we cannot turn off of.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

sillymoo said:


> And while I would love to sit here all day pointing out the logistical problems of "rebuilding society", it would be a waste of my time and I have to cook dinner. Good night.


"Hey Doc, have you ever thought of the logistical problems of dealing with chemotherapy? No thanks, that would be a waste of time so it's just better to not have the chemo at all and instead use that time to perfect my technique of sticking my head in a hole in the ground in order to block out reality."

There are no logistical problems with sticking my head in a hole in the ground just like there are no logistical problems is riding the express elevator of civilizational decay - *if we close our eyes to the problem and just keep living life as we know it now there are no logistical problems at all.* Of course the logistical problem for a cancer patient who dies from cancer of coming back to life is a pretty hard problem to solve.


----------



## dingogirl (Apr 20, 2013)

Bobbb said:


> "Hey Doc, have you ever thought of the logistical problems of dealing with chemotherapy? No thanks, that would be a waste of time so it's just better to not have the chemo at all and instead use that time to perfect my technique of sticking my head in a hole in the ground in order to block out reality."
> 
> Cancer is an all or nothing entity and has no benefit to the living organism. You're assuming that the "biopsies" of society that your taking about are all showing it sickening and worsening and that they are lethal. I'm sure there were people with this view point about Catholicism is politics, racial integration in schools, the US entrance into world wars, use of nuclear power, ect... Maybe consider whats going on more a akin to little virus that the US hiccups over. We change, we adapt and we overcome.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

Every great empire has a beginning, zenith and eventual collapse.

Our beginning as a "great empire", IMO, began during our defeat of the last great empire to have global reach, the Britsh Empire. Our Zenith, IMO, was the period from WWI through the Gulf War in 1991. We are still the dominant global power at this time, but we can see a tilt toward China and it's rise in today's world, due to our corporate culture.

Global dominance, so far, has been defined by the ability to manufacture and produce the tools of power. Without the raw materials, design and manufacture of the requisite tools, no country can dominate any theater. We can still do this but our society is evolving (decaying?) because we no longer are the manufacturing powerhouse we once were.

Technological advancement has many great consequences, there are also consequences that are unforeseen upon the design, mfr. and deployment of new tech. We are seeing the benefits and the downside of these advancements on our society. New techs. have relieved much of the tedium and physical strain involved in daily chores and production, they have also lessened the interpersonal contact we have on a daily basis with other people.

Hard physical labor has some great benefits, very few people reap those today. Isolation is never good for a gregarious creature such as we are.

I live next to an Amish community and interact with them regularly, they are physically robust and a very tight knit community. For those of you not knowledgable about the Amish, they shun modern societal and technological conventions and live 100% off-grid. They are a good model for community in many ways. They are not perfect.

Anyway, I'm beginning to ramble, IMO, I don't think we'll see a sudden collapse of society (empire), merely a continued decay from within, barring an extraordinary external event. We are on the slippery slope and I don't know the cure, I'm just preparing for the worst and hoping for the best.


----------



## NHPrepper2 (Jun 2, 2012)

It is popular belief in mainstream that those who seek a "reboot" are less interested in making society better...more a desire due to being unhappy, uneducated, poor, "down and out". My opinion is that, while it is most certainly a descriptor of some, it is not the norm. I would imagine that many are like me in that they truly enjoy life in the present, have children they'd like to see benefit from modern healthcare and education, smile on a regular basis... I prepare as I feel there are so many out there in general that would react so opportunistically to a loss of order. More and more people not working or contributing to society, coupled with a growing likelihood of at least short-term or regional loss of order, and magnified a million fold by our societies shrinking ability to react/correct the loss of order due to lacking resources. That said, I am very content with my current situation and want to see America regain momentum.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

If we had a reboot, the best IMHO would be for science and and the good of mankind to prevail. No bickering over deities. That's such a waste of effort and time. No greedy polluting corporations. Everyone should be responsible for maintaining a health livable environment. 
We do need a change in direction as a society, but not in a devastating kind of way. We need to treat each other well and we need to treat the land we live on well.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

cnsper said:


> Ok you asked for it.....
> 
> *Format Humanity: /s Enter*
> 
> could not forget to make it bootable.... LOL


Another variation of that is:

REALITY.SYS CORRUPTED. REBOOT UNIVERSE? (Y/N)_


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Oh my gosh, the Amish, I forgot about them, what will they do if our society collapses?!!LOL See, that is like wondering if I bred a true bantam with a Jersey Giant Chicken, what would I get? HAH!! I had to add some brevity to this otherwise serious thread.

Boy now there are some people that we would have to pay attention to, since they already know how to live without technology.


----------

